# Ouija boards



## potato matter (Dec 7, 2009)

Does anyone have any ghost stories to tell about their ouija boards??? Any paranormal experiences???


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 7, 2009)

vege_head said:


> Does anyone have any ghost stories to tell about their ouija boards??? Any paranormal experiences???



Wont touch them, won't go within miles of the things! And if you are weeking advice.......... STAY WELL AWAY!!!


----------



## Vixen (Dec 7, 2009)

Agree with Dipcdame.

Edit: and weezer.


----------



## Weezer (Dec 7, 2009)

uh huh

sounds like silly fun- but if you want to carry around some bad energy for the rest of your life- go have a play and see how fun it is when you don't close it out cleanly. not a nice experience and not for games.


----------



## Rach85 (Dec 7, 2009)

yep I agree with weezer...


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Dec 7, 2009)

Agree with everyone 

Dad used to tell me a story about when he used one with some mates when he was my age, they apparently got in contact with a german war vet who said he was buried in the cemetery a few mins walk from where they lived. They went to look for the grave the next day...wasn't there.


----------



## stretch101 (Dec 7, 2009)

STAY AWAY. dont go messin round with things you dont understand... so many ppl do it for a laugh not realizing it could be dangerous


----------



## naledge (Dec 7, 2009)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## naledge (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh lord, do you people believe in God and Edward Cullen too? xD


----------



## snake_boy (Dec 7, 2009)

is it even real or people just imagining things out of the excitement?


----------



## snake_boy (Dec 7, 2009)

naledge said:


> Oh lord, do you people believe in God and Edward Cullen too? xD



hahahahahaha, nice


----------



## coz666 (Dec 7, 2009)

not sure about weeking advice.? lol
but i have used them alot mostly the stuff is harmless remember the stuff the dead know is not current so if you ask for future stuff they will gibber crap , really only good for asking about them , and what they remember. you may not have the touch to use it.
if you get a really bad one then it can be quite scary and it is hard to pick because they will lie and thats the only way you can pick one they can be very graphic and also tell you things that effect you personally which effects peopl in different ways. it very addictive but sometimes you will get the same spirit over and over (harrassing) its interesting when you use them in different places. i found women were always looking for someone or something and males wanted answers to thngs that i had no knowledge about.
scariest thing i had happen was the spirit said he had been watching us for a long time and said we shouldnt be having sex in his room. apparently that was where he passed away of old age something like 40 years prior. he was very upset and said we were being sacreligous to his soul. and proceeded to tell us how he was going to torment us with various things until we left. 
so we just moved into another room and left when the lease was up. a few weird things did happen but nothing that we actually saw with our own eyes. toilet overflowed and became clogged. got the plumber out and as soon as he went to look at it it just drained as normal. a couple of photos were moved and our dog got locked in the laundry which didnt have a lock and never stuck.
gave it away ages ago.


----------



## naledge (Dec 7, 2009)

snake_boy said:


> is it even real or people just imagining things out of the excitement?



this ^


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 7, 2009)

snake_boy said:


> is it even real or people just imagining things out of the excitement?



Tell you what, try it and see!!


----------



## JasonL (Dec 7, 2009)

Don't do drugs and you won't see ghosts.


----------



## Vixen (Dec 7, 2009)

naledge said:


> Oh lord, do you people believe in God and Edward Cullen too? xD



I certainly don't believe in the christian God as such, nor Edward Cullen.

I do however believe there is more to the universe than what we can see, and I can't understand how some people can be so close minded. Fear breeds denial.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Dec 7, 2009)

naledge said:


> Oh lord, do you people believe in God and Edward Cullen too? xD


 
why bother posting on the thread if you feel this way? Everybody is entitled to their own beliefs. Grow up.


----------



## naledge (Dec 7, 2009)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> why bother posting on the thread if you feel this way? Everybody is entitled to their own beliefs. Grow up.



Hmm, well it's exactly as you said:
"Everybody is entitled to their own beliefs"

Or did I read that wrong, do you mean everybody or just pro-ghost people?

I'm entitled to my opinion too. If you can't accept my opinion, you are close-minded.

I know, I thought someone that believes in ghosts and ghouls couldn't be close-minded too, you learn something new every day hey?

Just because I have a comedic way of expressing my belief it doesn't make it any less valid.

I accept what you believe, I think it's goddamn hilarious, but I still accept that you believe that and I am not going to try to convince you otherwise - guess I'm a little more open-minded than you then.


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 7, 2009)

I think people who dont believe in ghosts and paranormal activites are ignorant.

I did a few oujia board seances whe i was younger with a group of friends. we got into contact with antionettes ex boyfriend, who died of cancer, as well as an old woman who said she knew who i was. i had no idea who she was, until my best friend asked her if she knew the little girl that i used to play with a a small child. (i used to have a friend in my family's old house, who was a ghost. she would come into my room and play hide and seek with me. it turned out that the old lady was the little girls grandmother.

we were getting bad vibes off her, and when we asked what had happened to the little girl, she wouldnt tell us. it was a little unsettling. i have a feeling that the grandmother killed the girl, my friend wore a blue dress, and had brown hair, but her feet were always bare, and covered in blood.

after that, i looked up in the local library old newspaper clippings until i found our house, and it was an article about an old lady who killed her grand daughter by hanging her from the ceiling fan in her room (which used to be my old room) and flogged her feet until they bled.

true story.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 7, 2009)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> why bother posting on the thread if you feel this way? Everybody is entitled to their own beliefs. Grow up.



beliefs and opinions....


----------



## naledge (Dec 7, 2009)

absinthe_616 said:


> I think people who dont believe in ghosts and paranormal activites are ignorant.



That's like me saying "I think people who believe in ghosts are ignorant" due to the lack of hard evidence and incredibly amount of coincidence.

You can't just say someone's ignorant because they have a different opinion than you.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 7, 2009)

absinthe_616 said:


> I think people who dont believe in ghosts and paranormal activites are ignorant.





I think people who do are crazy, or weak minded..


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 7, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> I do however believe there is more to the universe than what we can see, and I can't understand how some people can be so close minded. Fear breeds denial.



i completely agree.

i am not naive enough to believe that there is only one higher being that watches us and controls the world, nor am i arrogant enough to believe humans and fauna are the only things that inhabit the planet.


----------



## Vixen (Dec 7, 2009)

naledge said:


> Hmm, well it's exactly as you said:
> I accept what you believe, I think it's goddamn hilarious, but I still accept that you believe that and I am not going to try to convince you otherwise - guess I'm a little more open-minded than you then.



I accept what you believe too, I just can't understand it. :lol: So no, you're not more open minded, unless that was directed at schnakeygirl.


----------



## potato matter (Dec 7, 2009)

I am a partial skeptic, and a partial beleiver. I am a skeptic, but i am starting to be converted. anyone wanna get together for a seance hehe.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Dec 7, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> I accept what you believe too, I just can't understand it. :lol: So no, you're not more open minded, unless that was directed at schnakeygirl.


 
Was directed at me Vixen.

I accept what you believe in, as Vixen said, I can't understand it and don't see the need for you to comment about it in a smartass way because you find it hiliarious. 

You don't say me saying to Catholics that I find their beliefs stupid and non-sensical even though thats exactly what I think.


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 7, 2009)

JasonL said:


> I think people who do are crazy, or weak minded..





naledge said:


> That's like me saying "I think people who believe in ghosts are ignorant" due to the lack of hard evidence and incredibly amount of coincidence.
> 
> You can't just say someone's ignorant because they have a different opinion than you.



Narrow minded people such as yourselves refuse to allow for such paranormal things to happen. When something in cold truth happens right in front of you, or to you, you can never disbelieve. its only the people who dont allow themselves the experiences by keeping such a closed, negative mind and view on the topic.

Im not trying to start an argument, but there is alot of evidence out there...


----------



## potato matter (Dec 7, 2009)

wow, i never expected so many replies!!!


----------



## JasonL (Dec 7, 2009)

absinthe_616 said:


> Im not trying to start an argument, but there is alot of evidence out there...



Show me then. Post up some pics, scientific facts ect...


----------



## coz666 (Dec 7, 2009)

i have seen a ghost and i saw it with my friend who doesnt believe , but now he does .
thats what it takes for alot of people . doesnt mean there wrong .
now if we can just believe the earth is dying...............people and politicians dont believe that.
but there are some islanders in the pacific who are being moved to australia because their island is dissapearing. but i suppose thats not true cos we cant see it.


----------



## miss2 (Dec 7, 2009)

def stay away from them. Over the years i have done a few, not all bad experiences but had one that made me stop for ever - 
We made contact with someone who was ever so sweet, to the point of grossly over the top nice, when someone commented on it they immediately changed tacts swearing abusing, calling us every name under the sun,(some of the words i had never even heard before) they then continued to tell us what they would do to us. The stuff that was said is to graphic for this site. To this day it still sits in my memory as one of the most horrible experiences of my life.


----------



## potato matter (Dec 7, 2009)

any one got any pics???


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 7, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Show me then. Post up some pics, scientific facts ect...



i dont see it as my job to prove to you that its real. theres a whole world of information you can find for yourself, if you would bother to look. 

theres video evidence (you can TELL when someone has edited photos/videos people, seriously), theres books, recounts, extensive articles.

im not going to bother posting things when i know that someone will say its a sham.

although if anyone is interested, a pretty convincing lot of collected videos were put together on youtube here.

[video=youtube;deoJUBW9CI8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deoJUBW9CI8[/video]


----------



## naledge (Dec 7, 2009)

absinthe_616 said:


> Narrow minded people such as yourselves refuse to allow for such paranormal things to happen. When something in cold truth happens right in front of you, or to you, you can never disbelieve. its only the people who dont allow themselves the experiences by keeping such a closed, negative mind and view on the topic.
> 
> Im not trying to start an argument, but there is alot of evidence out there...



There is no, absolutely no evidence. If there was, everybody would believe.

There is coincidence, speculation and faith. Just like with all religions, just like with that guy on TV that talks to ghosts.

No hard proof.

Does this count as proof of paranormal existence?


----------



## potato matter (Dec 7, 2009)

you must admitt, there are some pretty freaky vids out there...


----------



## JasonL (Dec 7, 2009)

It's ok, I'm a changed man, I have seen the light and am a believer after finding a pic on my own...


----------



## naledge (Dec 7, 2009)

It seems that aliens exist too.

All you supernatural experts tell me - are aliens supernatural and paranormal or just another species?


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 7, 2009)

JasonL said:


> It's ok, I'm a changed man, I have seen the light and am a believer after finding a pic on my own...



How did the KKK get into this debate?


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 7, 2009)

this thread was never created for the intention of debate between those who believe and those who do not.

it was intended for those who share the belief, to share their stories.

you are both ruining something that has nothing to do with you.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Dec 7, 2009)

when i was a kid my sister and her mates did a ouija board thing and i watched them, was never sure if it actually worked or they were playing with each others heads, a few seemed a bit freaked out. they did ask for things to happen to prove it, gusts of wind slamming doors shut for example, a coincidence or not who knows.

i'm not a believer of anything (religious, aliens, spirits etc) until i can physically see something, when i see it i will have no problems at all believing.


_i should add, at the moment i am not a believer of anything except the herp gods, beer gods and karma._


----------



## naledge (Dec 7, 2009)

absinthe_616 said:


> this thread was never created for the intention of debate between those who believe and those who do not.
> 
> it was intended for those who share the belief, to share their stories.
> 
> you are both ruining something that has nothing to do with you.



It has as much to do with us as it does to you.

I don't believe in ghosts.
You do believe in ghosts.

It involves us both the same as we're both allowed to have opinions.

IMO it was ruined as soon as people started saying that ghosts exist, but hey, that's just my opinion.


----------



## SamNabz (Dec 7, 2009)

I heard that ghosts, santa, the easter bunny and big foot all meet up and have a high stakes poker game.
The ghost of christmas past told me when i did ouija board, he even showed me some pictures on his new 16gig iPhone.


----------



## potato matter (Dec 7, 2009)

absinthe_616 said:


> this thread was never created for the intention of debate between those who believe and those who do not.
> 
> it was intended for those who share the belief, to share their stories.
> 
> you are both ruining something that has nothing to do with you.


 
Well said.


----------



## bongie555 (Dec 7, 2009)

this is meant to be a chat room, open minded,non critical forum. i love the way a topic can be totally pirated and shut down bcos of those few who dont believe or are against the topic and those who are interested are bullied into not replying. i was always taught that if you have nothing good to say then keep your opinions to yourself, you know live and let live, it makes for a better world. 
we cant all be the same, how boring would that be.....


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 7, 2009)

scientific evidence for jasonl
[video=youtube;yBtnh3I5Sxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBtnh3I5Sxo[/video]


----------



## potato matter (Dec 7, 2009)

Everyone should check this site out!!!
Ouija Board Stories and Information


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 7, 2009)

I love ghost stories and stuff 

I had an old Ouija board once. I found it under an old house a mate of mine was renting at the time. The funniest thing about it was it was made by Parker Brothers whose slogan was "Bringing people together" :lol: ...little did they really mean "bringing you together with some paranormal-evil-pyschotic-slaughter-wench who was buried under your grandmothers house" :lol: :lol:


----------



## naledge (Dec 7, 2009)

bongie555 said:


> this is meant to be a chat room, open minded,non critical forum. i love the way a topic can be totally pirated and shut down bcos of those few who dont believe or are against the topic and those who are interested are bullied into not replying. i was always taught that if you have nothing good to say then keep your opinions to yourself, you know live and let live, it makes for a better world.
> we cant all be the same, how boring would that be.....



We're all allowed to have our opinions, I let you have yours so don't try to stop me from expressing mine.

This is an open forum, free for everybody to express their own opinions.

You're right, we can't all be the same. I let pro-ghost people have their opinions, so let me have mine?


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh and this is her :lol:


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 7, 2009)

I was going to stay out of this and say no more, because to tell a kid not to do something because it's dangerous is like throwing out a challenge to them to do it. However, your last post vege head I find alarming. 
You are of an age where you want to experiment with wierd stuff, and that's fine, but before you do, make sure you know fully what you are doing, and getting yourself into. Learn fully how to protect yourself from anything bad that results from anything like this. And learn, that even with that, you are STILL not safe. 
Better that you listen to someone who has already experienced these things and can vouch for their dangers. Not me, because I have never used one, I wouldn't entertain having one in my house, or even on the property. They are just bad news, nothing good ever comes of them.
As for beliefs, it pays to have an open mind to everythng, which I do, although, I have my own beliefs, I don't push them on to anyone, I keep them to myself, I am not religious neither.
You would be well advised, Vege-head, to stay away from something you know nothing about. It's not a fun thing, nor it is to be taken lightly.


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 7, 2009)

naledge said:


> It has as much to do with us as it does to you.
> 
> I don't believe in ghosts.
> You do believe in ghosts.
> ...



This thread however, doesnt have anything to do with you obviously, as it is a positive view on a subject that youre obviously negative towards. As bongie555, if you have nothing good to say, why bother ruining someone else's thread?


----------



## tomcat88 (Dec 7, 2009)

i watched that rocking chair video without even any sound and it freaked the **** out of me lol :lol:


----------



## potato matter (Dec 7, 2009)

lol, i wouldn't really use one dipcdame. I said it as a joke, i'm a biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig chicken


----------



## naledge (Dec 7, 2009)

absinthe_616 said:


> This thread however, doesnt have anything to do with you obviously, as it is a positive view on a subject that youre obviously negative towards. As bongie555, if you have nothing good to say, why bother ruining someone else's thread?



Because it's an open forum and we're allowed to express our opinions.

It does have something to do with me, because I have an opinion on it. We are both equally involved because we both have opinions. And we're both allowed to express them. This isn't North Korea.


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 7, 2009)

naledge said:


> Because it's an open forum and we're allowed to express our opinions.
> 
> It does have something to do with me, because I have an opinion on it. We are both equally involved because we both have opinions. And we're both allowed to express them. This isn't North Korea.



youre completely missing my point.

your opinion is whether or not this kind of thing is real.
THIS THREAD is about stories and experiences OF the subject, aka, making this thread having nothing to do with your opinion.


----------



## naledge (Dec 7, 2009)

absinthe_616 said:


> youre completely missing my point.
> 
> your opinion is whether or not this kind of thing is real.
> THIS THREAD is about stories and experiences OF the subject, aka, making this thread having nothing to do with your opinion.



And what you just said also has nothing to do with the subject.
Looks like we're both off topic.


----------



## Sel (Dec 7, 2009)

Lol.
The people that are bagging Ouiji boards and saying its all crap, have you ever used one?

I have done alot of Seances (sp?) all when i was about 17, none recently...and they are real, and most of the time its quite fun, and interesting..you find out about people, how they died etc...why they are hanging around still..theres always a reason. We had a few bad spirits,i think the first one i ever did i ended up leaving the room because i got so freaked out lol He told us he was going to kill us...anyway.. id do one again, maybe not in my own house,but if anyone is going to try... make sure you know what your doing first, and you know how to get rid of the bad ones. I cant actually remember how to do it, but there is a special thing you have to do...otherwise your stuck with it lol

Im sure youll all call me Crazy..lol Nothing i havent heard before


----------



## naledge (Dec 7, 2009)

Back on the subject.
One of my brother's friends is right into the paranormal and keeps having premonitions of the end of the world. He was so convinced by one apparent vision he had that he was going to move to India, I have no idea why, but he had the flight booked and everything, then something happened in his family and he took it as a sign not to go xD

Another of my brother's friend says he sees/hears weird stuff too, however he is very weird, I tend to think it's a mental illness, schizophrenia or something. My brother and a few of his friends were walking through the cemetery, at night of course xD to get to one of their houses, and the guy started acting weird and freaking out, then just walked off the path up to one of the big monument thingies staring at it, then he broke down in tears. After a couple of minutes talking he just said "we have to get the hell out of here" and other things along those lines. He never told them why.


----------



## potato matter (Dec 7, 2009)

thats...freaky....


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 7, 2009)

naledge said:


> And what you just said also has nothing to do with the subject.
> Looks like we're both off topic.



my first post here is about the topic. i opened this thread to contribute. yours never was. youre just on here to debate.


----------



## naledge (Dec 7, 2009)

absinthe_616 said:


> my first post here is about the topic. i opened this thread to contribute. yours never was. youre just on here to debate.



Nope, I'm here to discuss :3


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 7, 2009)

naledge said:


> Nope, I'm here to discuss :3



im going around in circles with you arent i? theres not even any point.

discuss is a synonym for debate.

and you have nothing to discuss about experience with ouija, just the existence of spirits. end of discussion.


----------



## naledge (Dec 7, 2009)

absinthe_616 said:


> im going around in circles with you arent i? theres not even any point.
> 
> discuss is a synonym for debate.
> 
> and you have nothing to discuss about experience with ouija, just the existence of spirits. end of discussion.



Third to last post on page four tyvm.


----------



## Sel (Dec 7, 2009)

absinthe- For a debate you need 2 people, and you are the other person..if you stop, then so will he


----------



## potato matter (Dec 7, 2009)

Lets stop all the debating and arguing and talk about Ouija again, please!!!


----------



## naledge (Dec 7, 2009)

MzSel said:


> absinthe- For a debate you need 2 people, and you are the other person..if you stop, then so will he



What she said.
It's just like the tango


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 7, 2009)

WhooooooOOooOooOoooOooooo  ( I think thats a female ghost )


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 7, 2009)

MzSel said:


> absinthe- For a debate you need 2 people, and you are the other person..if you stop, then so will he



i have. im not bothering to reply again. hence the "end of discussion"


----------



## Sel (Dec 7, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> WhooooooOOooOooOoooOooooo  ( I think thats a female ghost )



HAHAHAHAHA thats awesomeness!


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 7, 2009)

naledge said:


> What she said.
> It's just like the tango



the tango was originally a dance between two men


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 7, 2009)

tomcat88 said:


> i watched that rocking chair video without even any sound and it freaked the **** out of me lol :lol:


Bwhahaahahaa


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Dec 7, 2009)

vege, I've never done the ouija board, so I have none of my own stories to share, but here's a site with a whole ton of these stories that makes for interesting reading: Ouija Board Stories and Information

NB: There seems to be some confusion about what constitutes being close-minded. Being open-minded is when you can entertain a thought, and give it consideration, without necessarily having to accept/ believe it. It was Aristotle who said, "It is the mark of an educated mind to be able to entertain a thought without accepting it."

Pretty wise words coming from someone who believed a woman's hair was part of her reproductive organs.


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 7, 2009)

Moose: :lol: :lol: :lol:

A few years ago I saw an interview with the guy who owned the largest ouija board production company in the world (at the time, at least according to the TV show it was aired on). They were discussing ouija boards in all their mystic wonder, etc etc etc, and the interviewer did a good job of pretending to take it seriously, until they started discussing the distribution of ouija boards, and the guy tried (feebly) to maintain his facade of pride and sincerity while admitting that the vast majority of his ouija boards were sold through toy stores :lol:


----------



## bongie555 (Dec 7, 2009)

naledge said:


> We're all allowed to have our opinions, I let you have yours so don't try to stop me from expressing mine.
> 
> This is an open forum, free for everybody to express their own opinions.
> 
> You're right, we can't all be the same. I let pro-ghost people have their opinions, so let me have mine?


 
dude....no one is stopping from anything, we've heard your opinion, your like the kid who's hopeless at the game on the playground, so you want to take your ball and go home and ruin for everyone. the problem here is it isnt your ball,just go home...


----------



## potato matter (Dec 7, 2009)

mouse_has_faith said:


> vege, I've never done the ouija board, so I have none of my own stories to share, but here's a site with a whole ton of these stories that makes for interesting reading: Ouija Board Stories and Information
> 
> NB: There seems to be some confusion about what constitutes being close-minded. Being open-minded is when you can entertain a thought, and give it consideration, without necessarily having to accept/ believe it. It was Aristotle who said, "It is the mark of an educated mind to be able to entertain a thought without accepting it."
> 
> Pretty wise words coming from someone who believed a woman's hair was part of her reproductive organs.


 
I have pointed this website out on one of the previous pages.


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 7, 2009)

vege_head said:


> lol, i wouldn't really use one dipcdame. I said it as a joke, i'm a biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig chicken



PMSL....... you and me both, toots!! At least you're sensible about it anyway!! But you've stirred a real hornets nest here, havent you??? you clever thing you!! LOL:lol:


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 7, 2009)

MzSel said:


> Lol.
> The people that are bagging Ouiji boards and saying its all crap, have you ever used one?
> 
> I have done alot of Seances (sp?) all when i was about 17, none recently...and they are real, and most of the time its quite fun, and interesting..you find out about people, how they died etc...why they are hanging around still..theres always a reason. We had a few bad spirits,i think the first one i ever did i ended up leaving the room because i got so freaked out lol He told us he was going to kill us...anyway.. id do one again, maybe not in my own house,but if anyone is going to try... make sure you know what your doing first, and you know how to get rid of the bad ones. I cant actually remember how to do it, but there is a special thing you have to do...otherwise your stuck with it lol
> ...



Same thing can be done without an ouija board, and just as effectively, without the danger of opening gateways to something far worse!


----------



## bongie555 (Dec 7, 2009)

sorry that was my last whinge but in regards to oiuja boards , we use to do it a lot when we were younger and there were many things that was discovered and many things that happened that even to this day we just couldnt explain. we had a lot of laughs scaring ourselves but there were also times when grown men would cry not bcos of fear but what the board told them of their past or of personal things...


----------



## Asharee133 (Dec 7, 2009)

i figured, im going to buy one, not for fun, so i can talk to allison...


----------



## potato matter (Dec 7, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> PMSL....... you and me both, toots!! At least you're sensible about it anyway!! But you've stirred a real hornets nest here, havent you??? you clever thing you!! LOL:lol:


 
hehe, i never expected such a response!!!


----------



## Sel (Dec 7, 2009)

Asharee133 said:


> i figured, im going to buy one, not for fun, so i can talk to allison...



You can make your own Asharee, just need paper and a glass.


----------



## Asharee133 (Dec 7, 2009)

yeah, might try tonight when i get home from youth


----------



## potato matter (Dec 7, 2009)

let us know how it goes. Whether you meet any spirits or not. just remember to close the board properly.


----------



## Ersatz (Dec 7, 2009)

We played it once, and the lights blew out and it creeped us out. Turns out my mates mum had the heater, dryer and washing machine on at the same time. Was scary at the time though. It was weird though, once we played it in a motel room when we were on a trip, and we were abit drunk at the time.. We walked out of the motel room and there was this lady in the corridor just looking in horror at our room, and the lights started flickering (then again we only paid like 38 dollars for the night LOL) and she started yelling something about black magic and she didnt want to stay anywhere near it and she actually left the place because of us.. Other than that, we didn't really have anything creepy.. Except something we all thought to be a coincidence.. It was something to do with her greatest fear would be shown to us all.. And we didn't have a clue until her nose started bleeding randomly later on and it wouldn't stop, she ran to the bathroom to stick paper in her nose and tripped up the stairs and smacked her mouth, which started bleeding so badly aswell. She needed 7 stitches in her lip, and some nitrate SugarHoneyIcedTea in her nose to stop it bleeding.

EDIT: For those who didn't realise she absolutely hated blood.


----------



## naledge (Dec 7, 2009)

bongie555 said:


> dude....no one is stopping from anything, we've heard your opinion, your like the kid who's hopeless at the game on the playground, so you want to take your ball and go home and ruin for everyone. the problem here is it isnt your ball,just go home...



I eventually shared my stories. People were trying to stop me from expressing my opinion, it annoyed me. Get over it.

Another story of one of my brother's friends, the guy that cried at the cemetery. Apparently he saw some energy orb thingy, it's got a proper name that I've forgotten. Then some shadowy guy that looked like the wrestler "The Undertaker" stood at the foot of his sister's bed every night for like a month, just staring at her. Obviously, as already said, I don't believe any of these stories. But since this is a thread about sharing them I thought some people might be interested.


----------



## euphorion (Dec 7, 2009)

I would love to try it with someone that knows what they're doing. I used to see a creature named Kretin that would wander around my house wacthing me when i was younger. He was a demon of sorts, humanoid with bat wings and horns, but apparently was my guardian 'angel', not sure how that works but hey. Haven't seen him since i was about 16, would love to see him again.


----------



## Ersatz (Dec 7, 2009)

shooshoo said:


> I would love to try it with someone that knows what they're doing. I used to see a creature named Kretin that would wander around my house wacthing me when i was younger. He was a demon of sorts, humanoid with bat wings and horns, but apparently was my guardian 'angel', not sure how that works but hey. Haven't seen him since i was about 16, would love to see him again.




On the grass or acid?


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 7, 2009)

Ersatz said:


> On the grass or acid?



You see some awesome stuff on the acid!


----------



## percey39 (Dec 7, 2009)

ya dont need to do drugs or use ouija boards to see ghosts you just have to open your mind and believe they are real. I have 3 experiences myself and a few other people i know have had some too.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 7, 2009)

percey39 said:


> ya dont need to do drugs or use ouija boards to see ghosts you just have to open your mind and believe they are real. I have 3 experiences myself and a few other people i know have had some too.



Yeah it's the same as the old saying "You don't need to drink ro enjoy yourself." It just helps.


----------



## thals (Dec 7, 2009)

I personally would never touch the damn things, better safe than sorry in this case!


----------



## euphorion (Dec 7, 2009)

Ersatz said:


> On the grass or acid?



nothing of the sort


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 7, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> You see some awesome stuff on the acid!


No gold tops are the go
cant find them? 
catch a cane toad, spiritual world here i come


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 7, 2009)

[video=youtube;7sjzjyfPJqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sjzjyfPJqA[/video]

This caused a lot of concern with hampton court palace staff. there is a passage about it in the official guide. no one knows what it actually was, but no one was there!


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Dec 8, 2009)

> I have pointed this website out on one of the previous pages.



Whoops! Oh well, 10 points for trying.


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 8, 2009)

Jason, you just may....................

[video=youtube;9L2lDHNmRFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9L2lDHNmRFw&NR=1[/video]


----------



## tooninoz (Dec 8, 2009)

...and here's me thinking its all just born, consume, die....


----------



## Parko (Dec 8, 2009)

It's somewhat depressing to think that when we die we will have nothing better to do than hang around trying to communicate with trippy vego's. Hey hold on, i'm not even dead yet and i'm communicating with trippy vego's right now, that's freaky. Lol


----------



## Ersatz (Dec 8, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Yeah it's the same as the old saying "You don't need to drink ro enjoy yourself." It just helps.




Helps? That an understatement or what?


----------



## naledge (Dec 8, 2009)

parko said:


> it's somewhat depressing to think that when we die we will have nothing better to do than hang around trying to communicate with trippy vego's. Hey hold on, i'm not even dead yet and i'm communicating with trippy vego's right now, that's freaky. Lol



HAHAHA xD


----------



## grimbeny (Dec 8, 2009)

What i would like to know is, why are people who beleive in the paranormal so defencive of their beleifs. I know if someone came up to me and said gravity didnt exist i wouldnt at any point feel offended. People may be entitled to think how they do but the world only works 1 way. You cant have gravity and not have it at the same time. Ghosts either exist or they dont, both sides cant be right. For this reason if people are willing to talk about their beleifs they should also be willing to be criticised.

To answer your question, there is no such thing as ghosts so I wouldnt worry about having deamons chase you down the hallway after using a ouije board. That being said i wouldnt do it with someone who is likely to play tricks on you becaus those horror movies are freaky, and I recon my beleifs aside id still be **** scared if the thing spelt out 'you are going to die' (even though i would know it was my friend moving it).


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 9, 2009)

Grimbeny, it would be an awfully dull world if we were all alike, and thought the same..... just think, no such thing as infractions or suspensions from forums!!! LOL


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Dec 9, 2009)

Ouji boards are dangerous alright :lol: Friends did one few months ago that predicted one of the girls at the games night was pregnant. Six weeks later she did the test and BAM. Baby on the way and she's only 19 (she was two months along at that point). 

I used to live in an old Queenslander that belonged to a doctor (we had the records of the house going back 140 years.) I've had more then a life time's experiences in that place  One of the most notable ones was having a - full - bottle of pepsi launched at my head from the otherside of the room. Later that night, I woke up feeling funny and there was just a massive blob of pure black standing in front of my computer screen (You all probably know how that ended...). Funnily enough I kept my room clean from then on and nothing happened (something always stirred when my room was a pigsty). We had shiney things go missing only to turn up a year or so later; pots and dishes were slammed and broken and dogs/birds scared ****less more than once. 

I chose not to believe that there are Ghosts. Just memories of people who died angry/depressed/naive. The theory behind that is that if there were ghosts, a LOT more of us would be dead by now. However, that said, humans are only ever aware of 2/3 of the world around us... so who knows what's out there? :shock:


----------



## Namn8r (Dec 9, 2009)

My friends always used to talk crap and how they didnt believe in the paranormal. They lived across the road from a cemetary and used to make jokes about doing a seance there.

One year for his bday I bought him a Psychic Circle board. They decided to use it one night after work, I wasnt present because I chose not to be involved having used them before in my past.

My mates were drunk they thought it was all a big joke until a brother and sister whom they all knew that had recently died in a car crash spoke to them. They tested them asking personal questions only each of them would have known and the spirits answered them all correctly.. my mates crapped themselves and have never touched the board since...


----------



## dtulip10 (Dec 9, 2009)

man some herpers take some kick butt drugs.
acid goes around the herp world like it going out of fashion.

ppl some one dies they get burried. end of story.


----------



## Namn8r (Dec 9, 2009)

To all the doubters go to a book store and ask for the Psychic Circle Board, or look it up online and try it for yourself...it is ignorant to disregard all the possibilities out there.

Come back and post after you have tried it.. and then tell us what you think...


----------



## grimbeny (Dec 9, 2009)

Namn8r said:


> it is ignorant to disregard all the possibilities out there.



Isnt it equally ignorant to disregard the fact that you probably had a momentary lapse of insanity.


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 9, 2009)

grimbeny said:


> Isnt it equally ignorant to disregard the fact that you probably had a momentary lapse of insanity.



Its a case of everybody having their own ideas of what they think may be there, or not, as they wish. What one cannot deny is the fact that many need to know that there is something beyond death, that this is not all there is. Hence, for centuries, the Christians believe in heaven, and for even longer, the vikings beleived in Valhalla, many many races, religions, societies hold beliefs over thousands of years that there IS SOMETHING after we are gone. In proving that, some even beleive there is an afterlife where we can be to contact loved ones left behind or whatever. and that's fine, it's comforting to those who do want to think they are still around and nearby.

Then there are the realists, you may call them, who flatly refuse to acknowledge there is anything there, perhaps because they don't want to think there may be something in it, or maybe there is an inherent fear that there may be something out there! Others may even, out of reson and logic, decide that it's all stuff and nonsence, and thats fine too. We none of us know for sure, neither the firm believers, or the firm sceptics. It will all be discovered after we each of us pass on and discover what may or may not be there, but I do know this, half of us are going to be completely shocked and totally disappointed to find we were wrong!! LOL

I have sensed things, seen things, witnessed stuff that I can't explain. I don't say it was real, but I can't say it wasnt neither, so I remain open minded to either side, that way, when my time comes, I wont be so shocked or disappointed. Jury's out as far as I am concerned.

For those of you who firmly believe, I admire you and respect you for your beliefs, as I do for those who completely refute any idea of any remote possibility. It's called respect for each others ideas and ideals.

Can ANYONE prove for sure either way? Has anyone proved anything for sure, with concrete evidence either way? I think not, and till someone does, I'm on the fence!


----------



## ihaveherps (Dec 9, 2009)

what a crock Dipsy.... in that case you believe in Santa, the tooth fairy and the boogey man.... no one has concrete evidence that they dont exist either....

I cant believe there are so many gullible people in the world... Care to buy some snake oil for what ails ya?


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 9, 2009)

Dipsy you can't prove a negative you can only prove a positive. So when you ask someone to prove that something is not there it simply cannot be done. 

I think you will find most sceptics or non-beleivers will be pretty open minded if some quality evidence is presented to them.


----------



## dtulip10 (Dec 9, 2009)

dipcdame said:


> i have sensed things, seen things, witnessed stuff that i can't explain. I don't say it was real, but i can't say it wasnt neither, so i remain open minded to either side, that way, when my time comes, i wont be so shocked or disappointed. Jury's out as far as i am concerned.



drugs???


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 9, 2009)

ihaveherps said:


> what a crock Dipsy.... in that case you believe in Santa, the tooth fairy and the boogey man.... no one has concrete evidence that they dont exist either....
> 
> I cant believe there are so many gullible people in the world... Care to buy some snake oil for what ails ya?



I take it then, that you are a realist? So, what are your thoughts on an afterlife, what awaits you on the other side? Once you are gone, are you just dust and dirt?

Oh, and as for Santa, yes, he exists, in every childs heart and dreams. (Plus, I have SEEN him, in the local shopping centre with a kiddie on his lap having his picture taken!!)


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 9, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Dipsy you can't prove a negative you can only prove a positive. So when you ask someone to prove that something is not there it simply cannot be done.
> 
> I think you will find most sceptics or non-beleivers will be pretty open minded if some quality evidence is presented to them.



Absolutely agreed Waruikazi! But to both sides of the argument, they are both positives as far as they are concerned, and yet worlds apart, never will any agreeance be reached by either, they all have their own idea of what is and what isn't,, as with the bulldog thread, you can't change other peoples minds, but you can respect the others right to think as they do!!!!!!!!


----------



## Namn8r (Dec 9, 2009)

Like I said go try it ....

Fishpond.com.au: The Psychic Circle, Monte Farber Amy Zerner - Shop Online for Books in Australia

Its hard to be a believer if you have never experienced anything yourself....


----------



## dtulip10 (Dec 9, 2009)

Namn8r said:


> Like I said go try it ....
> 
> Fishpond.com.au: The Psychic Circle, Monte Farber Amy Zerner - Shop Online for Books in Australia
> 
> Its hard to be a believer if you have never experienced anything yourself....



i have tried it once before but i obviously did not smoke enough crack that day for anything good to happen


----------



## Bec137 (Dec 9, 2009)

jasonl said:


> don't do drugs and you won't see ghosts.



ba ha ha!


----------



## Dave (Dec 9, 2009)

You shouldn't mess with things that can't be explained..


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 9, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> Absolutely agreed Waruikazi! But to both sides of the argument, they are both positives as far as they are concerned, and yet worlds apart, never will any agreeance be reached by either, they all have their own idea of what is and what isn't,, as with the bulldog thread, you can't change other peoples minds, but you can respect the others right to think as they do!!!!!!!!



No no Dipcy you don't get what i mean as a positive. To prove a claim to be true is to prove the positive to prove a claim is not true is to prove a negative. For example if someone asks you to prove that god doesn't exist there are an infinite ammount of things that would need to be tested and it just can't be done. But to prove god does exist you only need one peice of hard evidence. 

Did that make sense?


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 9, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> No no Dipcy you don't get what i mean as a positive. To prove a claim to be true is to prove the positive to prove a claim is not true is to prove a negative. For example if someone asks you to prove that god doesn't exist there are an infinite ammount of things that would need to be tested and it just can't be done. But to prove god does exist you only need one peice of hard evidence.
> 
> Did that make sense?



And in that, there has never been a single piece of hard evidence that god does exist! Yet millions choose to believe. Same as here, there are those who choose to believe, and those that don't.................... they would be far better off just agreeing to disagree, as I said, because neither side will see the others point!

Each side believe they have good evidence, and so each side believe they have a positive. Is that not right?


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 9, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> And in that, there has never been a single piece of hard evidence that god does exist! Yet millions choose to believe. Same as here, there are those who choose to believe, and those that don't.................... they would be far better off just agreeing to disagree, as I said, because neither side will see the others point!
> 
> Each side believe they have good evidence, and so each side believe they have a positive. Is that not right?



Dipcy i'm not arguing with you, i'm pretty opened minded to these kind of things. I'm just bringing a point of order if you will that these things can only be proved in the positive it cannot be proved in the negative. In other words we may one day be able to say that there is definately a god but we will never be able to say that there is definatley not a god.


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 9, 2009)

PM sent Waruikazi!!


----------



## LegsDiamond (Dec 9, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Excellent. I'm glad you got that off your chest.



I'm pretty sure you just broke a site rule by making your comment earlier.




> Be tolerant of all other users. Remember, we have members of all ages and levels of experience and enthusiasm, of different nationalities, religions and cultures. Rude or racist remarks and hurtfully sarcastic comments will be deleted and you will be penalised


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 9, 2009)

I like ouiji boards, i think the name is a bit difficult to spell but i like them anyway. Who else likes ouiji boards?



> Do not post public feuds or arguments in the forums or in visitor messages. If you have a problem with another member, then PM them directly or lodge a ticket with 'Feedback/Complaints' at the Support Centre.


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 9, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> I like ouiji boards, i think the name is a bit difficult to spell but i like them anyway. Who else likes ouiji boards?



Then add them as friends........ THAT'll fix 'em!!!! heh heh.... the embarrassment is enough to put their friends off you, and them!!!!!!


----------



## vojnik (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm simple i don't mess with crap i don't know the risk of. Specially after one of my friends used a ouiji board and was haunted by a black spirit until the priest came. < THIS ISNT A JOKE . 

So basically i dont try things that i don't trust  sorry i dont believe in that bullst


----------



## jacorin (Dec 9, 2009)

we havent used a ouija board.....but my partner has and does talk to Arch Angel Michael(he/she) is her guardian and mentor... believe it or not... up 2 ur beliefs....personally i keep an open mind bout it.....cant prove it is... cant prove it isnt


----------



## JasonL (Dec 10, 2009)

ihaveherps said:


> I cant believe there are so many gullible people in the world... QUOTE]
> 
> You know, if you get them young enough, you can teach them to believe anything at all, if you don't teach them anything though, their minds will wander and make up stuff to fill the empty spaces.


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Dec 10, 2009)

Just remember guys, that absence of proof _isn't proof_.

"I believe in purple space-monkeys, you can't prove they doesn't exist, so THERE!" It doesn't work that way.

I'm _not_ having a go at any ghost-believers, just pointing out a logical fallacy that appears to be cropping up in a few places.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Dec 10, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Dipcy i'm not arguing with you, i'm pretty opened minded to these kind of things. I'm just bringing a point of order if you will that these things can only be proved in the positive it cannot be proved in the negative. In other words we may one day be able to say that there is definately a god but we will never be able to say that there is definatley not a god.


 

What would be a hard piece of evidence for you to believe in God?
I don't think there is a God and I stand by this belief, regardless of how little evidence there is to back up my opinion. I have no evidence to prove to me that God does exist so in the mean time I'll choose to believe he is a figment of every religious persons imagination
Just like some people may continue to believe in the paranormal without any hard evidence of it being real or not, does it really matter what we choose to believe?
There have been more than enough encounters, sightings and reports for me to believe that we are living alongside paranormal beings, however I don't really care if some people don't share the same thoughts on the topic as I do... Each to their own I think.

If we all had the same beliefs and ideologies then the world would be a very boring place...


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 10, 2009)

FINALLY, I found someone making SOME sort of sense of this stuff.......................... His article appears in the Adelaide Review, and he finishes off his article witht his statement:

“Personally, I look at the paranormal with disbelief but I can’t see why ghosts are any less believable than religion, with its idea of an afterlife.”

The most basic thing about ghost stories, says Factor, is that they go back to a basic human desire to deny the notion of death.
“It’s the old uncertainty about what exists, other than what exists, and this is where religion also comes from,” she says.
“In other words what happens when you are dead? A big question, and a lot of people are not at all keen on the notion that nothing happens.

“So the ghost is another notion of survival, that death doesn’t really mean death, and that even though survival may not be harmonious or benevolent then at least it is survival nonetheless.”

Link: The Adelaide Review : Archives

For those who can't be bothered reading all of it, a valid point is made in the following paragraphs:

“I call myself a sceptical believer,” says Fausch.
“Just because you hear a noise doesn’t mean you leave it at that – you have to go back through all the footage, look at all the scenarios and dismiss almost everything and then ask yourself what it is you have got.

“I don’t consider myself to be any more receptive than anybody else but when you do encounter something it’s like a pie in the face, and if that happens, it happens.

“But I agree that 95 to 97 per cent of the stuff we see is nonsense, but I believe that there is maybe three to four per cent of stuff that you just can’t explain away.”

Using equipment such as infrared night video, tape recorders, temperature meters and meters to measure electro magnetic fields, Fausch and his group have taken around 30,000 photographs and 200 hours of video at both the Adelaide Gaol and St. John’s Kapunda, and he says the result is 20 photographs and 50 seconds worth of unexplained phenomena.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 10, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> What would be a hard piece of evidence for you to believe in God?
> I don't think there is a God and I stand by this belief, regardless of how little evidence there is to back up my opinion. I have no evidence to prove to me that God does exist so in the mean time I'll choose to believe he is a figment of every religious persons imagination
> Just like some people may continue to believe in the paranormal without any hard evidence of it being real or not, does it really matter what we choose to believe?
> There have been more than enough encounters, sightings and reports for me to believe that we are living alongside paranormal beings, however I don't really care if some people don't share the same thoughts on the topic as I do... Each to their own I think.
> ...



Lets for a second talk in general terms and not just about me. For most people there would be three conclusive peices of evidence, the first is pretty easy to wrap your head around to see or speak with God. Second would be to see some kind of miracle. And third would be for a prophecy to come true, that is a prophecy that is not self fulfilling and cannot be orchestrated by people.


----------



## Namn8r (Dec 10, 2009)

Consider Newtons theory "every action has an equal and opposite reaction", the Yin & the Yang, Day & Night one cannot exist without the other.. if our existence is in life why should there not be a complete opposite? I dont mean in just death itself but we live and create life would there then not be beings that in death take life/souls etc....its hard concept to grasp as it is something we do not understand... it could be one possibility


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 10, 2009)

You are right life does have an opposite that is cannot exist without. That opposite is death, it doesn't mean that there is anything that happens spiritually in death however.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Dec 10, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Lets for a second talk in general terms and not just about me. For most people there would be three conclusive peices of evidence, the first is pretty easy to wrap your head around to see or speak with God. Second would be to see some kind of miracle. And third would be for a prophecy to come true, that is a prophecy that is not self fulfilling and cannot be orchestrated by people.


 
I suppose. I don't believe in Miracles though but that's just me personally.
But I know that if someone told me they spoke or saw God I wouldn't believe them. 
I'd ask if they were on drugs  However I'm not very open-minded about God. I choose not to believe in him and while I won't disrespect people that do, I cannot stand people trying to push their beliefs on me. Like religious door knockers. How I despise the door knockers.

I guess there are just some things that we will never know the answer to.


----------



## LegsDiamond (Dec 10, 2009)

The people that disbelieve in anything which can't be touched are the same ones who need to change their underwear when they hear a bump in the night.

People's ignorance amazes me at times. I would like to know who actually believes in the "big bang theory"? Scientists have been passing this theory off for years and years without a single iota of evidence, A theory is not factual but merely a person's/people's opinion and should not be used nor recognized as fact. I remember there used to be an Austrian man who had a little mustache and parted hair who had a theory of the Aryan race living in Tibet, now while most people will not believe that ,it is no less a scientific theory/opinion...does that make it any less credible than the big bang theory?
Because if that is true than I guess we can also dismiss such things as Gravity and relativity. 

I do believe that there is more to life than what we can taste,feel,smell or see. I also believe in reverse engineering since the new "human creations" failed to fill any needed void in the commercial product market.
And I feel sorry for any person who is too arrogant to at least entertain the idea or possibilities!!


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 10, 2009)

What a load of crap legs! Utter bollocks! 

You want evidence for the big bang? Go detune your transistor radio and listen to what comes out of the speakers, white noise caused by the background radiation of the big bang. But you are right theories are just that, theories that people collect evidence to back up and refine. Theories are evidence based and are tested. Of course it doesn't mean they are true but you will never find a true scientist who wont listen to you if you have some evidence that shows their theories are false. 

And yes your theory that there are aryans in the Himalayas is less credible than the big bang theory because THERE IS NO EVIDENCE TO SUPPORT IT.

I dare you to throw anyone of your creation arguments at me and see if i can't squash it in seconds.


----------



## naledge (Dec 10, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> What a load of crap legs! Utter bollocks!
> 
> You want evidence for the big bang? Go detune your transistor radio and listen to what comes out of the speakers, white noise caused by the background radiation of the big bang. But you are right theories are just that, theories that people collect evidence to back up and refine. Theories are evidence based and are tested. Of course it doesn't mean they are true but you will never find a true scientist who wont listen to you if you have some evidence that shows their theories are false.
> 
> ...



Here here!


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 10, 2009)

I used an Ouija board once and it told me that one day I'd die! I was absolutely stunned!! 8)


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 10, 2009)

I think, Waruizaki, that legs was citing a fact that, and I quote in his own words: "there used to be an Austrian man who had a little mustache and parted hair who had a theory of the Aryan race living in Tibet", 
So in short, it was this moustached man with a parting in his hair who held that belief, not legs. that man went on to be quite famous, in a notorious sort of way! But then, he (this man) dabbled in the occult too!!!!!!!!

And legs, if this hadron collider underground in the Swiss Alps is succesful, then man will have created the "big bang", only on a much smaller scale. That is why they are doing it, to discover just what happened at that point, and record the scientific data that comes from it, so the big bang theory may very well yet be proved!!!!!


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 10, 2009)

Bev i know what he was saying and i could tell you what his next argument will be if he decides to come back and continue with the direction he turned this thread. He was also alluding to an idea that many creationist hold that the theory of evolution was what turned Hitler into the genocidal maniac that he was.


----------



## cris (Dec 10, 2009)

I consume spirits aswell as believing in them, sometimes i can see them but they are usually gone by morning. 

Seriously though i have had one experience that was pretty weird, the sound on a mates cd player suddenly went up to full volume and wouldnt turn down for a few seconds(we were pretty wasted but no halucenogens). Perhaps some sort of electrical fault or stray signal, but due to the lack of evidence i would say its definately ghosts.


----------



## slim6y (Dec 10, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> I certainly don't believe in the christian God as such, nor Edward Cullen.
> 
> I do however believe there is more to the universe than what we can see, and I can't understand how some people can be so close minded. *Fear breeds denial*.



I like that last comment - fear breeds denial... Interesting you should say that... Because wouldn't it be just as much denial to believe in ghosts as it is to not?

What about this 'universe thing' you talk of... Ok, it's JOLLY big... In fact i'd go as far as saying it's the biggest thing on this side of the universe... But what if... and this is a what if... WHAT IF... What if we were the only beings alive (including all animals on earth)... Is it that hard to believe that we're the only things living?

Does it make our lives less worthy if we're the ONLY living creatures in this universe?

I'm happy to believe that the entities we see under the microscope are the closest to ghosts we'll ever get... the word meta-physical is just for things that people want to believe and they are therefore just as much in denial and breeding with fear as the opposite...

But still - love the comment


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Dec 11, 2009)

naledge, it's "hear, hear", not "here, here", as in "listen up!" or "pay attention".

As for the existence of God and ghosts, the fact of the matter is that the nature of both mean that proving them, at least by today's scientific technology, is almost impossible. The difference with God is that his existence is validated by history. I.e. Peter and the early Apostles saw Jesus die and then his resurrection- something must have actually happened because Peter and many others gave their lives for it, and it is a safe assumption to make that one does not give one's life for something s/he knows is false or didn't happen. However, no-one has given their lives for ghosts.

In addition to that, religion (Christianity, Hinduism, Islam, whatever) is, historically, in most cases the foundation of our history, mythology, language, mathematics, science, arts, philosophy, whatever... whether or not they are real is immaterial to the fact that their existence has shaped who we are today, and that enough validates their existence. Ghosts, however, have not had such an impact, except perhaps in movies and in selling board games, which perhaps is just enough for the those who reap the profits.


----------



## LegsDiamond (Dec 11, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> What a load of crap legs! Utter bollocks!
> 
> You want evidence for the big bang? Go detune your transistor radio and listen to what comes out of the speakers, white noise caused by the background radiation of the big bang. .


So white noise is not also produced by man-made radio waves? Phone towers, Overhead power lines, mobile phones, TVs, microwaves? Also can you please give me one single shred of evidence that this is due to "big bang"? I bet you can't supply one FACTUAL piece of evidence to support your claims. Radiation is naturally occurring in only a few galaxies so doesn't this fact also dismiss claims of the big bang?

Lets say for arguments sake that you are correct about the left over radiation from the big bang causing white noise. Doesn't that mean that EVP must be true since it isn't created by man-made products?
You can't have it both ways!!!



waruikazi said:


> And yes your theory that there are aryans in the Himalayas is less credible than the big bang theory because THERE IS NO EVIDENCE TO SUPPORT IT.



Wrong again. The same science that makes you believe in the big bang theory also supports claims of Aryan origins in Tibet,China and India. 
The reason why people dismissed Hitler's claims was because he had "Aryan artifacts" planted before the expedition began to insure they found "evidence" to support his claims.



waruikazi said:


> I dare you to throw anyone of your creation arguments at me and see if i can't squash it in seconds.



I won't bother debating with a person who has very little knowledge on the subject,nor is there any benefit of doing so with a person who would have a biased view/opinion no matter what ideas or evidence there is that dismiss his findings.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 11, 2009)

LegsDiamond said:


> So white noise is not also produced by man-made radio waves? Like a great many things in this world there is more than one source of white noise. Saying that because there are other sources disproves it being caused by residual radiation from the big bang is like saying switching a torch on proves that light doesn't come form the sun.  Phone towers, Overhead power lines, mobile phones, TVs, microwaves? Also can you please give me one single shred of evidence that this is due to "big bang"? I bet you can't supply one FACTUAL piece of evidence to support your claims. Radiation is naturally occurring in only a few galaxies Did you really just say that? Radiation occurrs in EVERY galaxy. so doesn't this fact also dismiss claims of the big bang? I'm going to assume you agree that the CMB (cosmic background radiation) is real, if you don't then your head is so far buried in the sand that i doubt any new information could weasel its way in. Here is just one shred of factual evidence, the CMB is spread evenly across the universe. So there you go, ONE peice of factual evidence that supports my and just about every other scientists claims
> 
> Lets say for arguments sake that you are correct about the left over radiation from the big bang causing white noise. Doesn't that mean that EVP must be true since it isn't created by man-made products? I don't beleive in EVP, i see no evidence supporting it but like i siad earlier there is more than one source of white noise.
> You can't have it both ways!!!
> ...



Ignorance does not disprove evidence.


----------



## LegsDiamond (Dec 11, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Ignorance does not disprove evidence.



Just as I thought. You have nothing. Go back to watching tv specials and taking wikipedia as gospel


----------



## Mrs I (Dec 11, 2009)

Yet another APS thread turned into Days of our lives, lol, gotta love the soap opera !!


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 11, 2009)

LegsDiamond said:


> Just as I thought. You have nothing. Go back to watching tv specials and taking wikipedia as gospel



Just as i thought, you can't see for looking. Look at that response again.


----------



## slim6y (Dec 11, 2009)

A detuned radio DOES NOT pick up back ground radiation from the big bang - ask Dr Karl - he'll tell you that.

And even if it was back ground radiation from the big bang it most certainly doesn't give me enough evidence to suggest that the big bang ever occured.... 

Anyway, we all know that the world was created in 7 days by a couple of drunk hippies at a smorgasborg function. And anyone who disputes that is as ridiculous as those who suggest god created the earth in a similar amount of days.

But back to those board things - there's no evidence, metaphysical or otherwise to suggest they have the slightest bit of reality in them other than what is driven by movies, romanian gypsys and idiocracy,


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 11, 2009)

Slimey to pick up background radiation transistor radios are severly lacking in the arm department, of course they can't pick it up.


----------



## Vixen (Dec 11, 2009)

slim6y said:


> I like that last comment - fear breeds denial... Interesting you should say that... Because wouldn't it be just as much denial to believe in ghosts as it is to not?



I suppose it would, but nonetheless the comment remains true either way. 



slimby said:


> What about this 'universe thing' you talk of... Ok, it's JOLLY big... In fact i'd go as far as saying it's the biggest thing on this side of the universe... But what if... and this is a what if... WHAT IF... What if we were the only beings alive (including all animals on earth)... Is it that hard to believe that we're the only things living? Does it make our lives less worthy if we're the ONLY living creatures in this universe?



It IS very hard to believe we are the only intelligent life out there, but again it is possible that we are. I don't think worth has anything to do with it though.


----------



## Niall (Dec 11, 2009)

I like this thread,
Some cool videos have been posted.


----------



## REDbiv (Dec 12, 2009)

If you apply evolutionary principles to science, you get evolutionary results. If you apply creationist principles to science, you get science that lines up with the bible. That is fact, it's which side of the fence you sit on which determines which side you believe. You cant have both, hence the evolution/creation or Aethiest/God argument.

Back to OP, my uncle, his cousin, and a friend did a seance once. The friend commited suicide, the cousin was diagnosed with MS, my uncle stopped talking to my dad, and has had a history of mental illness since. All were diagnosed with their respective conditions (dead or sick) within 6 months of seance. My wife has told me of seances her friends did, where one girl was dragged up a wall and choked, one was thrown against a wall and was sent to hospital. Not pretty scenes. Another time, all windows had glass blown out, and lights were out, but only in that room. 

There is too much unexplainable stuff that goes on to dismiss it completely IMO. Those who simply dismiss such events as rubbish, should at least be open minded enough to seek out evidence. At least then after searching, for evidence, or even hearing just stories from personal experiences, can make up their minds as to what they wish to believe.


----------

